
We Can’t Find One Leftist Mark Zuckerberg Invited to Dinner - smacktoward
https://theintercept.com/2019/10/25/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-dinners/
======
amadeuspagel
Facebook employees overwhelmingly back democrats
([https://www.ft.com/content/2fa73048-db90-11e8-9f04-38d397e66...](https://www.ft.com/content/2fa73048-db90-11e8-9f04-38d397e6661c)).
So if Zuck wants to know people accross the spectrum, he already has many
democrats in his company, but he needs to make a conscious effort to meet
republicans.

EDIT: The replies here focus on the supposed difference between democrats and
leftists. If leftists really are such a tiny, radical group, that in his life
in the bay area and his work on facebook, Zuckerberg doesn't come accross any
of them, then it still makes a lot of sense for him to focus on meeting
republicans, which are half the country, rather then leftists.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
The article is focused on leftists, who are very much left of most democrats.
When I worked at google I didn’t know many leftists there.

